# caught raccoon



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Caught these two yearling male raccoon around the chicken coop this week--------one is missing an eye----------took them both 5+ miles and released them by a river---if they come back the next trip will be Predator Heaven [Boy I'm getting soft in me' old age] LOL*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

You can work on catching them again this winter when their fur is prime.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great catches, hopefully that'll teach em.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you should have made a little eye patch for that one SB.............. :biggrin:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

So with an eye patch would it be a piracoon, or a coorate?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yes...........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, great pic's, the neighbor is having fun trapping them in a homemade cage, 1st one destroyed the cage, 2nd one they took 10 miles away and released, they only get lead sandwiches at my place so they don't come around to often.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I HATE those little devils. When I lived back east they would rip off siding, old windows etc. i used to trap em for relatives and introduce them to my friend Mr .22 Short. Of course there it was actually illegal to release them, you HAD to kill em. DNR told me something around 80% of the ones in that county were carriers of rabies. Nasty suckers.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

220swift said:


> you should have made a little eye patch for that one SB.............. :biggrin:


That one looks like Forrest Whittaker!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good job bud now they'll have to work for a chicken dinner


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. Hadnt seen one in a long time and soon as I read this thread I run into a mangey SOB


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> no wonder buses crash so much...the driver isn't even paying attention to the road....lol.


Hahaha i was riding it to get some day beers in old town. Good luck finding parking there.


----------

